# Wellsville Addison & Galeton Book available online!



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.usgennet.org/usa/ny/coun...eg/WAG-Railroad/WAG - LEWIS/WAG-LEWISBOOK.htm 

Pretty cool!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Chas


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wellsville Addison & Galeton Book available online!*

Very cool, thanks for the link!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wellsville Addison & Galeton Book available online!*

That was interesting, it still going? Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Wellsville Addison & Galeton Book available online!*

The WAG is unfortunately long gone, some of the locos still exist. 

The tannary closed a couple years back and all the wood per deim boxcars (nearly 500) that were leased for grain and other bulk service up into the 1970s are long gone too. 

....and the reasoning behind the tiny boxcars: http://kodtrak.railfan.net/oswego dlw.html 

Yup, gone too.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, excellent excus to use that F7 on shortline service.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly there was a report recently that even the F7's are starting to be scrapped off finally. Sicne the WAG had a handfull of the F7's and L&N got the rest they were split up and sent far and wide when the WAG was closed. There were photo of some F7's being cut up adn while they weren't the ex-WAG ones the WAG ones were parked nearby at one point so the presumption is they are gone. Of the handfull of the centercabs only one still exists and it is being restored finally after sitting on a siding neglected in Gowanda NY for years. I do have plans to re-paint one or two of my LGB F7's into WAG colors and to scratchbuild one of the centercabs too. Very little of the WAG still exists. It spent almost it's entire life span in decline. Clinging to whatever business would keep it viable it could not stand in the face of Hurricane Agnes(?) and the massive flooding that happened in 1972. There is so much more to this intersting little shortline and it's parent companies though. I'm fortunate to own a copy of this book found in the bookcase at an antique shop. 

Chas


----------

